# Black bear spotted in Indiana for first time in 144 years



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

A black bear has been spotted in Indiana for the first time in more than 140 years, state wildlife officials said on Tuesday.
Paw prints and a scat pile found in northwest Indiana were left behind by a young male black bear that likely walked into the state from Michigan within the last week, the Indiana Department of Natural Resources (DNR) said in two statements.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/bl...rst-time-in-144-years/ar-BBleW16?ocid=DELLDHP


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been commuting back-and-forth between Zeeland, MI & S. Bend Indiana all week long, and getting reacquainted with the area in-between these towns. I am surprised that Black Bear populations aren't more here than what has been documented. In the next 25 years, we will see viable, sustaining numbers of Black Bear again in all Michigan Counties except for Wayne County and those counties that surround Wayne County. And I wouldn't be at all surprised if several Indiana counties also join the ranks of counties containing breeding populations of Black Bear.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Plenty of room all along the route you have been taking. I bet your right on the 25 years. When I was a kid in the 60s, I hardly ever saw a deer down here and turkeys were something I read about in outdoor life.


----------

